# FR: manquer de / obtenir de + infinitif



## Emmski

Bonjour,
 
Je suis en train d’apprendre les prépositions qui convient les verbes, particulièrement le formule en suivant :
 
Verbe + de + infinitif
 
Généralement, c’est facile, mais j’ai trouvé quelques exemples un peu déroutants, d’autant plus qu’ils ne se traduisent pas simplement en Anglais. Les exemples en suivant sont le plus difficile -  
 
Manquer de + infinitif
 
Obtenir de + infinitif
 
Je comprends ‘manquer de + nom’, comme ‘Je manque de temps’ (en Anglais – I lack the time), et ‘obtenir de + nom’, comme ‘J’ai obtenu des messages’ (I have received some messages), mais je ne peux pas traduire les exemples au dessus. 
 
Est-ce que quelqu’un pourrait m’aider, s’il vous plaît ? 
 
Merci


----------



## linguist786

quelles exemples?


----------



## pieanne

Il faudrait vraiment des phrases exemples...

J'utilie plutôt "obtenir" avec un nom...
Pour "manquer", je peux dire "Il a manqué de tomber" (he almost fell), but I think it's very Belgian, not really French...


----------



## Emmski

ça c'est le problème, je n'ai aucune exemples, seulement un livre qui contstate qu'on peut dire 'manquer/obtenir + de + l'infinitif'.


----------



## pieanne

Oui...

Il a obtenu de faire son internat à Paris?

Pour "manquer", à part ce que je t'ai dit, je n'ai pas d'idée.


----------



## Emmski

Merci!
est-ce qu'on peut dire 'il a manqué de faire n'importe quoi, pas seulement 
il a manqué de tombé?


----------



## pieanne

In Belgian I would say "il a manqué de tomb*er*", but the French would say "Il a failli tomber"


----------



## carolineR

en français de France, on dirait il a manqué tomber (pas de tomber) = il a failli tomber
ou
il a manqué se blesser
c'est un peu littéraire mais c'est parfaitement correct

il a obtenu de + V infinitif = il a l'obtenu (l'autorisation de )
ex : il a obtenu de rester coucher
elle obtiendra (de son père) d'utiliser sa voiture
ils ont obtenu de partir ensemble


----------



## Emmski

merci pieanne.


----------



## marget

Emmski said:
			
		

> ça c'est le problème, je n'ai aucune exemples, seulement un livre qui contstate qu'on peut dire 'manquer/obtenir + de + l'infinitif'.


J'ai trouvé quelques exemples pour manquer:
Ne manquez pas de le remercier pour moi - Don't forget to thank him for me, be sure to thank him for me

Je  ne manquerai pas de le lui dire. - I'll be sure to tell him

Nous ne manquerons pas de vous en informer - We shall inform you without fail
Ça ne va pas manquer d'arriver - It's bound to happen

Obtenir de faire quelque chose veut dire "to manage or to get to do something"

J'ai trouvé un exemple dans mon dictionnaire "Il obtint de lui parler" - He was (finally) allowed to speak to him


----------



## pieanne

Ah oui! Super, Marget!!!


----------



## Emmski

merci - les exemples m'ont bien aidé


----------



## pieanne

Peut-être "manquer de" s'emploie à la forme négative? "Ne manquez pas de..." - "Je n'ai pas manqué de ..."


----------



## marget

pieanne said:
			
		

> Ah oui! Super, Marget!!!


Merci, Pieanne.  Je suis très heureuse d'avoir obtenu de trouver quelques exemples et je ne manquerai pas d'en chercer d'autres


----------



## Emmski

par exemple...je ne manquerai pas de vous dire que 'vous êtes tous super pour m'aider!'


----------



## carolineR

'vous êtes tous super pour m'aider!' = pas tout à fait correct
vous êtes tous super de m'avoir aidé !


----------



## Emmski

cool! merci carolineR


----------

